# I need your feedbacks!



## oddtarget (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello everyone, I made a prediction site.

The algorithm of this system works as follows: the home winning rate, draw rate and guest team winning rate of matches are matched and based on previous events it makes a predict.

For now, the average will achieve 60% success, but with feedback from you, it will be much better.

Please do not spare your comments! 

Please try my system:

https://oddtarget.com/


----------

